# 15 GTO facts you might not know about America’s original muscle car



## JesseLyon (Sep 13, 2020)

How’s your GTO trivia?...









15 GTO facts you might not know about America's original muscle car - Hagerty Media


Pontiac is deceased, but the GTO legend endures. Here’s a look back at the model's many milestones during its initial 10-year production run.




www.hagerty.com


----------



## JesseLyon (Sep 13, 2020)

also, anyone watching the John DeLorean show just out on Netflix? Seems pretty good so far, but only on Ep.1...



https://www.netflix.com/us/title/80219915?s=i&trkid=13747225&vlang=en&clip=81477176


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

JesseLyon said:


> How’s your GTO trivia?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as long as we are being trivial - #10 has a slight error - the orbit orange GTO in _Two-lane black-top _is not a Judge.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)




----------

